# Sodium aluminosilicate, a anti caking agent in rubs



## boykjo (Dec 2, 2011)

While I was packing my John Henry's pecan rub I was looking at the rub and was wondering how it was lighter and finer than my jeffs  home made rub. So I decided to run the jeffs rub through my mr coffee coffee grinder and had great results. The rub looked like the JH rub. It looks like they must run it through a mill. I went through the ingredients on there label and found they add a anti caking additive. Now I vacuum pack The JH rub because I buy in bulk and when I open the vacuum sealed pkge the rub just falls apart into a powder again. My home made rub without vacuum packing will harden and needs to be broken up with a potato masher..... I would like to try some of this in my home made rub but cant seem to find it in small quantities.....

Has anyone ever used this additive and if yes where could I locate some..........

http://wiki.ask.com/Sodium_aluminosilicate

Thanks

Joe


----------



## daveomak (Dec 2, 2011)

Joe, morning.... before trying chemicals would rice flour or corn flour work ???

Vac in small packs or in canning jars maybe...  Dave


----------



## boykjo (Dec 2, 2011)

Have you used this in your rubs and did it help from caking......


----------



## venture (Dec 2, 2011)

My other half puts the heel from a loaf of bread in brown sugar to keep it from clumping up.  It works in a tightly sealed jar.  The bread never gets moldy and don't ask me why?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey Joe!!

Being bored and retired I started poking around and then called one of the hoity toity spice makers out in Calif.

http://www.sfherb.com/store/spice-blends,category.asp

I asked them about anti caking products they might sell..

OH MY she replied we dont sell it.

I asked for the manager she told me they use tricalcium phosphate..its safer than what you are asking about.

http://www.myspicer.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=9_8620500

Who loves ya Joe???

  Craig


----------



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2011)

boykjo said:


> Have you used this in your rubs and did it help from caking......


No... but it has to be safer than putting metals in your rub.... Craig is on point on this also.... Dave


----------



## hdflame (Jan 9, 2012)

OK, I know this thread is a little old, but has anyone used the [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]tricalcium phosphate and if so, how much do you use?[/color]


----------



## suyasmoke (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi @hdflame, did you ever get an answer to you question? And have you tried tricalcium phosphate?

Thanks

SuyaSmoke


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 11, 2016)

Short of Commercial quantities and avoiding Brown Sugar that has not been dried, your spices will loose potency before caking, in a well sealed container, is an issue. Anticaking anything in rubs are used so Manufacturers can use cheap and leaky Plastic flip top jars...JJ


----------



## suyasmoke (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks @Chef JimmyJ


----------



## ceasarasmokus (Oct 9, 2016)

You can buy the dessicant bags to put in your rubs to absorb moisture. That would keep your rub chemical free and still not clump.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 9, 2016)

I have found using brown sugar that has hardened will keep the rub from clumping. I assume the moisture has evacuated. I chop it up and put it in the food processor then make the rub


----------



## dward51 (Oct 9, 2016)

Mason jar with vacuum sealed lid.  I have both the foodsaver regular mouth and wide mouth adapters.  The trick is to keep moisture from getting into the spice mix as that is what causes clumping.  Also, lack of oxygen will help the spices stay fresh longer than when exposed to oxygen.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 10, 2016)

boykjo said:


> I have found using brown sugar that has hardened will keep the rub from clumping. I assume the moisture has evacuated. I chop it up and put it in the food processor then make the rub


Yep and you can make B sugar dry. Spread on a sheet pan and in a 200°F oven for 15-20 minutes. Cool and crumble...JJ


----------



## timesetter (Mar 27, 2017)

Thought I'd give this thread a bump in case anyone might be interested. I've been looking for an anti-caking agent that wasn't derived from some sort of chemical or refined mineral for quite awhile now. I recently found a product called Nu-Flow. It is made from organic rice hulls ground into a super fine powder. The company I believe does not sell the product, but will send out free samples, I imagine only for the time being. They sent me a 1lb bag of it and I just mixed up a batch of my secret salt recipe, and put in about a 1.5% by weight(it worked out to about .14 ounce), addition of the rice hulls. It's been about 2 weeks, and no clumping so far. I remember the website having a bunch of info on it as far as allergens and stuff like that. Anyway, there it is if anyone is interested.
*edit 5-1-17: I've been using my new batch of secret salt since adding the rice hull powder to the recipe, and have had no problems with clumping yet, nor do I notice a taste difference. Typically it clumps within a week or two of making it.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2017)

Timesetter said:


> Thought I'd give this thread a bump in case anyone might be interested. I've been looking for an anti-caking agent that wasn't derived from some sort of chemical or refined mineral for quite awhile now. I recently found a product called Nu-Flow. It is made from organic rice hulls ground into a super fine powder. The company I believe does not sell the product, but will send out free samples, I imagine only for the time being. They sent me a 1lb bag of it and I just mixed up a batch of my secret salt recipe, and put in about a 1.5% by weight(it worked out to about .14 ounce), addition of the rice hulls. It's been about 2 weeks, and no clumping so far. I remember the website having a bunch of info on it as far as allergens and stuff like that. Anyway, there it is if anyone is interested.


......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






......    Good info......   pts.


----------

